# Having a baby abroad



## calphurnia7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello,

I have lived in the UK for 10 years and am having a baby with an EU national. I want to move back to the US. I want to know if anyone knows if there will be any problems with getting my child US citizenship as I was born in the US but do not satisfy the residency requirement.

Thank you
Sarah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your child is born in the US, he or she will have full US citizenship right from the start. But bring money - lots of it. Medical procedures, even standard ones like having a baby, are frightfully expensive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## calphurnia7 (Jan 21, 2012)

*uh oh*



Bevdeforges said:


> If your child is born in the US, he or she will have full US citizenship right from the start. But bring money - lots of it. Medical procedures, even standard ones like having a baby, are frightfully expensive.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh dear I was thinking of having the child in the UK and then trying to move back but that might cause problems too


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Get in touch with one of the FAWCO groups in the UK England - Region 1

For US citizens who can't transmit their citizenship because they don't meet the residency requirement, there are some other ways to get them their citizenship (including through a grandparent who does meet the residency requirement). The FAWCO clubs have been active in getting the laws changed, and sometimes they are the best source for how to maneuver in this sort of situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

calphurnia7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lived in the UK for 10 years and am having a baby with an EU national. I want to move back to the US. I want to know if anyone knows if there will be any problems with getting my child US citizenship as I was born in the US but do not satisfy the residency requirement.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you don't satisfy the residency requirement?

Here are the requirements for passing on citizenship by a parent living outside the U.S. according to the the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services:

USCIS - Biological or Adopted Children Residing Outside the United States

The residency requirement is that you must have lived in the U.S. for 5 years 2 of which were after the age of 14.


----------



## calphurnia7 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

I think I got confused whilst reading it, but yes I lived in the US from birth to aged 21 so I think it will be okay. I can't really afford 6 to 8 thousand dollars for the birth and the NHS is free. So it looks like my child would get citizenship. I want to say a big thank you and if anyone knows anything else I should be considering that might cause me problems please let me know. I am going to look at FAWCO also.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

calphurnia7 said:


> I think I got confused whilst reading it, but yes I lived in the US from birth to aged 21 so I think it will be okay. I can't really afford 6 to 8 thousand dollars for the birth and the NHS is free. So it looks like my child would get citizenship. I want to say a big thank you and if anyone knows anything else I should be considering that might cause me problems please let me know. I am going to look at FAWCO also.


It sure sounds like you more than meet the residence requirement. Now all you have to do is to take your baby in to the US consulate after he or she is born. You register the birth and apply for his or her first passport all in the same visit. The details are here: Children Born in the UK to U.S. Parents | Embassy of the United States London, UK
Cheers,
Bev


----------

